# Sending a screenshot to uber



## Trekplayer (Sep 22, 2017)

How to send to Uber a screenshot of a cancelation ride due to minors or no car seat for toddlers.
Is the only way using regular email? I only get compensated after a few calls maybe 2 our of five cancellations. Uber tells me they can't find my cancellation.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Trekplayer said:


> How to send to Uber a screenshot of a cancelation ride due to minors or no car seat for toddlers.
> Is the only way using regular email? I only get compensated after a few calls maybe 2 our of five cancellations. Uber tells me they can't find my cancellation.


If you are having to send screenshots you are doing it wrong.
Burn the timer out THEN cancel so you get your fee.
Send messages, polite ones, to the riders account that they are being reported for violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding <fill in the blank>.
They might even cancel before you do.
But, no matter what, do not cancel before that five minute timer.

Make sure you select the appropriate reason such as No Car Seat or Unaccompanied Minor


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trekplayer said:


> How to send to Uber a screenshot of a cancelation ride due to minors or no car seat for toddlers.
> Is the only way using regular email? I only get compensated after a few calls maybe 2 our of five cancellations. Uber tells me they can't find my cancellation.


You don't need to send or call Uber to get compensated. When you cancel the ride, try your best to choose appropriate reason of cancellation. When you notice that you don't get compensated for those cancellation, try finding those cancelled trips in your app and then report to Uber about what you are claiming for. Those need to be done by using your app. Don't call Uber rep and they couldn't be able find those trips.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Trekplayer said:


> How to send to Uber a screenshot of a cancelation ride due to minors or no car seat for toddlers.
> Is the only way using regular email? I only get compensated after a few calls maybe 2 our of five cancellations. Uber tells me they can't find my cancellation.


Uber LIES. I had to kick three drunk people out of my car and Uber said they couldn't find the ride



Galveston said:


> Uber LIES. I had to kick three drunk people out of my car and Uber said they couldn't find the ride


I have sent Uber screen shots before so there is a way


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

As far as I know you just click next to the rider and the option to cancel due to unaccompanied minor comes right up, then confirms that you want to cancel the ride. Doesn’t count against your ratings.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you are having to send screenshots you are doing it wrong.
> Burn the timer out THEN cancel so you get your fee.
> Send messages, polite ones, to the riders account that they are being reported for violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding <fill in the blank>.
> They might even cancel before you do.
> ...


Rider not here button is the only one that pays with minimal issues.

Any other button gives you back and forth with Rohit.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Always wait 5 minutes before cancelling for any reason if you expect to get paid.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Always wait 5 minutes before cancelling for any reason if you expect to get paid.


True story!! I made that mistake.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

New2This said:


> Rider not here button is the only one that pays with minimal issues.
> 
> Any other button gives you back and forth with Rohit.


Wrong.
Every single unaccompanied minor I have pays me when I cancel because it had been 5 minutes and they were violating Ubers Terms of Service. None have been reversed. 
Same with car seats.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you are having to send screenshots you are doing it wrong.
> Burn the timer out THEN cancel so you get your fee.
> Send messages, polite ones, to the riders account that they are being reported for violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding <fill in the blank>.
> They might even cancel before you do.
> ...


Wrong. Just wait the 5 minutes and cancel as a no show regardless of the reason. Smh rookies.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Trekplayer said:


> How to send to Uber a screenshot of a cancelation ride due to minors or no car seat for toddlers.
> Is the only way using regular email? I only get compensated after a few calls maybe 2 our of five cancellations. Uber tells me they can't find my cancellation.


you have to wait the 5 minutes . then click no car seat . if you did it early your subject to not getting this bonus


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you are having to send screenshots you are doing it wrong.
> Burn the timer out THEN cancel so you get your fee.
> Send messages, polite ones, to the riders account that they are being reported for violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding <fill in the blank>.
> They might even cancel before you do.
> ...


Sending messages to riders only works for Uber and not Lyft. One must be careful about that too.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Trekplayer said:


> How to send to Uber a screenshot of a cancelation ride due to minors or no car seat for toddlers.
> Is the only way using regular email? I only get compensated after a few calls maybe 2 our of five cancellations. Uber tells me they can't find my cancellation.


Give them the Trip ID.


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

What about when you cancel after 5 minutes and the trip disappears from your records. I've had many not pay squat. Call uber and they tell me they have ZERO record of the trip in my logs.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Parker000 said:


> What about when you cancel after 5 minutes and the trip disappears from your records. I've had many not pay squat. Call uber and they tell me they have ZERO record of the trip in my logs.


Again, tell them the Trip ID.


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

I'll be sure to collect the trip id before I cancel the ride.

....where is the trip I'd found?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Parker000 said:


> I'll be sure to collect the trip id before I cancel the ride.
> 
> ....where is the trip I'd found?


In the old app, it used to be "behind" the screen that comes up with the map after you accept the trip. The screen has all the info on the trip that is relevant (except destination). It proves the trip exists with the ID number, and also shows any applicable surge multiplier/amount attached to it (for when they say THAT didn't exist).


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

Yea but I dont know that I'm gonna cancel the ride before I accept the ping... and once I do, it doesnt show the trip ID anywhere. I looked through everything that I could without actually canceling the ride. Didnt find the Id. The only time I can find it is after the rise is over and it is already logged in my daily rides. However, that obviously doesnt solve the problem in this case, as half my canceled trips sont even go to my daily records, they just disappear forever. No cancel fee. No 0.00, nothing.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Wrong. Just wait the 5 minutes and cancel as a no show regardless of the reason. Smh rookies.


Wrong.
Always denote the riders that are unaccompanied minors as that violates Ubers Terms of Service. 
Additionally, make sure you report them under "Rider made me feel unsafe" not because they are "dangerous" but because they are risking you loosing your job.

SMH at idiots that think 4 years over 8000 rides makes me a rooky.



Parker000 said:


> Yea but I dont know that I'm gonna cancel the ride before I accept the ping... and once I do, it doesnt show the trip ID anywhere. I looked through everything that I could without actually canceling the ride. Didnt find the Id. The only time I can find it is after the rise is over and it is already logged in my daily rides. However, that obviously doesnt solve the problem in this case, as half my canceled trips sont even go to my daily records, they just disappear forever. No cancel fee. No 0.00, nothing.


That is because you aren't letting them time out.
Every ride you cancel before 5 minutes automatically goes to match to a different driver.
Also the reason you don't get paid the Cancellation Fee. 
Stop being thick about this and listen to folks that get 100% of their Cancellation Fees.



Parker000 said:


> What about when you cancel after 5 minutes and the trip disappears from your records. I've had many not pay squat. Call uber and they tell me they have ZERO record of the trip in my logs.


Not just after 5 minutes. 
You have to wait till the count up timer reaches the three minute (Uber, someone from Lyft side tell him what he is doing wrong there) and the cancel option shows up on the main screen.
Always select the appropriate reason.


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

Nobody is being thick about anything. I ALWAYS wait longer than 5 minutes. Everytime. And yet, it only pays me HALF of the time.

I seriously let my count up timer reach past the 5 minute mark. Plain and simple. Hit cancel for no show. Ride disappears, HALF of the time.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Trekplayer said:


> How to send to Uber a screenshot of a cancelation ride due to minors or no car seat for toddlers.
> Is the only way using regular email? I only get compensated after a few calls maybe 2 our of five cancellations. Uber tells me they can't find my cancellation.


Use rider not here for the cancel fee, as there is no valid rider present. You CAN report them to trust and safety, which is now an easy phone call. Do that if they were beligerant otherwise none of this is really worth your time.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Parker000 said:


> Nobody is being thick about anything @sshat. I ALWAYS wait longer than 5 minutes. Where did you not read that dipshyt. Everytime. And yet, it only pays me HALF of the time. What dont you get about what I am saying. Do I need to speak @@@@@@ for you?
> 
> I seriously let my count up timer reach past the 5 minute mark. Plain and simple. Hit cancel for no show. Ride disappears, HALF of the time.


Sometimes there's a data lag. Could last for hours. Write down the time of the ride, and come back to it later.


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

Completely aware of that and that is not the case in the issue I am bringing up


----------



## Trekplayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Use rider not here for the cancel fee, as there is no valid rider present. You CAN report them to trust and safety, which is now an easy phone call. Do that if they were beligerant otherwise none of this is really worth your time.


Thnks



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you are having to send screenshots you are doing it wrong.
> Burn the timer out THEN cancel so you get your fee.
> Send messages, polite ones, to the riders account that they are being reported for violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding <fill in the blank>.
> They might even cancel before you do.
> ...





Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you are having to send screenshots you are doing it wrong.
> Burn the timer out THEN cancel so you get your fee.
> Send messages, polite ones, to the riders account that they are being reported for violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding <fill in the blank>.
> They might even cancel before you do.
> ...


thnks!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Never had a single problem collecting any of these. Sometimes collected from both lyft and Uber for the exact same riders. Cash cows 

1/2 the time? Don’t know what to tell ya.


----------



## Trekplayer (Sep 22, 2017)

I had better luck, it happened about 2 weeks ago. A no car seat. I canceled without waiting the 5 min and I called Uber immediately. This time the rep dug deeper(3 times x 2 minute waiting while investigating ) and found some info unlike many other reps. So I wonder if it's laziness or not knowing how to continue to investigate deeper by those reps? I got my cancellation fee this ending week under promotions.
I've started to wait for the 5 minutes and after uber's option to cancel the ride I'll push the corresponding button. Let's see what happens.


----------

